# Hunting with a 22 mag?



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a 22 WMR Marlin, and im shooting a 40 grain CCI hollowpoint out of it. I have shot squirrels with a 22 LR with a 40 grain bullet in hollowpoint. Will the extra velocity the 22 magnum has destroy the squirrel worse with the same grain bullet??? If anybody has pictures of a squirrel or a rabbit taken with a 22 magnum they could post up it would be greatly appreciated.

- curt


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes watch out some 22 mag ammo can be pretty destructive. Some guys just use FMJ ammo for small game this will be like shooting them with a 22lr. I have taken lots of rabbit with the 22 mag using winchester 40 hp and federal 50grn hollowpoint I also used FMJ ammo and I never saw any difference in damage, However I fired them from a 5 1/2 inc barrel Revolver so you may get different results with a 22 inch barrel like your Marlin has.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Check the regs about using FMJ ammo. It is illegal in MD, so it could be elsewhere too. Not saying it is, but it could be. It's not worth getting a "note" from "the man"....

There "could" be a DNR/Marine Police officer just looking to hand out "notes".... I had the pleasure of meeting one of MD's finest last year that had a huge 'tude. He claimed that I was in the wrong spot for our offshore duck blind site. He also claimed that I was within 150 yards of the pier at the end of the park.

When I offered him my GPS to prove where I was and to prove that I was further than 150 yards he changed the "note" from a violation to a warning.

I know that most DNR officers are NOT this way, but Murphy's Law is that if you are in a gray area, that wil be the type of officer that you get.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2005)

you know what i say? This is for myself only though. Screw them officers. There just liberal ***** anyway. Youre hunting squirrel not presidents. Theres too many damn laws any of which are unconstitutional anyway


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The NO FMJ ammo rules may only apply to certain game.

For instance, soem critters may have no Weapons or ammo restrictions on them, like Coyotes in Indiana


----------

